# source for bonsai driftwood?



## vincel892 (Jun 20, 2014)

Anyone have a source for bonsai driftwood? I want to use it for a moss tree like the one pictures below. Looking for something in Toronto/Canada or something that can be shipped to me.

Thanks


----------



## Yukiharu (May 3, 2014)

I've only seen it on Ebay for crazy prices, unfortunately.
I think other people make their own from different branches.


----------



## vincel892 (Jun 20, 2014)

Yukiharu said:


> I've only seen it on Ebay for crazy prices, unfortunately.
> I think other people make their own from different branches.


yea, ive seen the ones on Ebay. way too expensive.


----------



## gregorylampron (Mar 28, 2016)

This guy sends you the piece you order. Great dude. http://manzanita.com/aqwood.htm

Piece c90 looks right up your alley.


----------



## vincel892 (Jun 20, 2014)

gregorylampron said:


> This guy sends you the piece you order. Great dude. Manzanita Burlworks - Aquarium Wood
> 
> Piece c90 looks right up your alley.


thats pretty cool. Will check it out. thanks


----------



## Duong (Jul 22, 2017)

Hi, 
We are selling bonsai driftwood in Canada.
you can visit our website to buy at https://minifiss.com/


----------



## Duong (Jul 22, 2017)

*Website sell Bonsai Driftwood at Canada*

Hi, We are selling bonsai driftwood at Vancouver Canada
you can visit our website to buy bonsai driftwood
https://minifiss.com/


----------

